# What is the best puppy food for an Aspin puppy ?



## faderdark (May 2, 2012)

Pleasee suggest some puppy foods for an Aspin Puppy :redface: 

Really need help


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't know what an Aspin is.

Pick a food with meat as the first ingredient (and preferably second, too). No artificial colors or flavors. No added sugar.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Go to dogfoodadvisor.com and pick out a 4 or 5 star food marked "for all life stages". Puppy chow isn't actually necessary, or even desireable, especially with large breeds. An aspin is a phillipino mixed breed also known as the "askal".


----------



## faderdark (May 2, 2012)

Thank u for the suggestions ..  ..


----------

